# Newbie from nw corner of Tennessee



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all, this seems like an excellent place to learn my new hobby of beekeeping. I will have one package showing up latter this week and another end of month. Starting out with 2 10 frame hives. Been getting info from a couple friends at work and a whole lot of reading. Can't wait! I do manage purple martins too. 3 gourd racks with 48 cavities. 13 years now and thriving. That could be a problem especially on drone congregation areas? I visit the purple martin forum once in awhile and I'm a member of the purple martin conservation assoc. I enjoy gardening. A huge veggie garden and many flower beds. I use to be in merchant marine as a engineer about 18 years. Got a shore side job in "96" and got married. I have 2 boys/2 girls ages 5 to 12! Also a lovely step daughter age 20. I made up for lost time. I really enjoy being outside at home. I'm working in a powerhouse now at a tire company. I look forward to gleaning all I can from this site. Back to work now.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome from East Tennessee!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome from Mid-TN


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome sailor!


----------



## Mitch M (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome from the other side of the state.


----------



## Regina Campbell (Jun 2, 2012)

Warm welcome from East TN, Popeye. This is a great site and very friendly.


----------

